# strapping on ceiling



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i am beginnig to put up a ceiling in my garage... doing strapping 1st across the joists' and will screw the 5/8 sheetrock to the strapping...


On the ends (the against the side walls) there is no joist to screw the strapping to.. so the strapping is screwed to each 24" joist, and the end of the strapping sort of just abbuts against the side wall... 

there is no joist on the end to screw the strapping onto...

am i making any sense? 


do i need to put a board on the ends to screw the strapping to or is it ok with the strapping ends not screwed (or supported) onto anything? 


I was thinking i could put a 2*4 on the ends and screw the strapping into that.. but theres lots of wiring up there so if its not needed i would not bother.. 

i am hesitant to hang sheetrock becasue i am wonderting if the ends (against the side walls) would sag...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

a picture is worth a 1000 words...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

one more


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=60729>


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*sag*

Hang the ceiling the way it is if you are putting the wall board up right away, it will support the ends. If not you can run a piece of the same material you made your strapping from, on top of your straps and nail a block in each space.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not sure I understand why you put up firring strips (strapping). My guess is the trusses are 24"OC and the builder omitted putting in a nailer on the gable ends...that's odd too because he knew you were going to put a ceiling in it.

You should be good to go...definetly glue your ceiling up and then put up your drywall on your side walls push it tight to the ceiling...it will help support the ceiling.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

You could always toenail the ends of the strapping into the wall's header. That or go with slip's idea. I wouldn't want to leave the ends unsupported long at all, unless you plan on sheetrocking the walls *immediately*.

-=A=-


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: sag*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *If not you can run a piece of the same material you made your strapping from, on top of your straps and nail a block in each space. *



Thanks slip, what do you mean 'nail a block in each space'?






> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I'm not sure I understand why you put up firring strips (strapping). *



I dont know RG, i have a buddy who is a contractor and he said i should do it.. really its a pain in the ass... i would have gladly skipped doing it... but its almost all up... and i would assume it would add strength to the ceiling/structure... No?

I dont think ill be putting a wall up yet.. i still have to wire the upstairs so that wall will be open till im done



<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=60884>


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I understood it to mean "fasten a small piece of furring strip (a block) to the header, just above the strapping and then fasten the strapping to the 'block'. That way the ends of your strapping are attached to the walls.

My 2 cents.
-=A=-


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

This is one of those things that is REAL hard to explane, and REAL simple to show 

So you want a way to nail the tail ends of the stringers to the side wall right? Easy. Just nail a 2x4, or 2x4 blocks to the side wall right above it, that will give you a nice 2" space to nail to.[OK 1, and 3/4" but you know what I mean]

Now if you mean the cross space inbetween the tail ends, just do the same, and cut small peices of furring to fill the spaces. Verry common to do this, every ceeling I have ever done, has been like this. Eaven my old late teens built house I used to own.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

John,
In looking at your latest picture (the one showing the trailer and all the clutter:lmao: ) I see you didn't butt your joints on the truss bottom chord. Stucturally that's not a sound practice if you intend on hanging drywall from it.:question: :question:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *John,
> I see you didn't butt your joints on the truss bottom chord. Stucturally that's not a sound practice if you intend on hanging drywall from it.:question: :question: *



thanks Paul & CD I understand now... that makes sense to me.. duh...


RG: what do you mean? 
'butt your joints on the truss bottom chord'


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hes talking about your strapping. The ends of your strapping should be on a ceiling joist.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Hes talking about your strapping. The ends of your strapping should be on a ceiling joist. *


Exactly my point...thanks Jody...When you put the firring strips (strapping) up, you nailed or screwed them to the truss and let the end of them hang in between the trusses. That would be okay if you were using end matched (tongue & groove) where you had somewhere to lock it together. Since it wasn't end matched any thing you hang from it will be unstable. As I doubt your going to pull down the "strapping" and start over, I offer this remedy....Cut 12" pieces so you overlap the joint by 6" on each side and screw to the top of your existing "strapping", thereby bridging the joint.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

OMG i am a dumb ass... 

i really did not even think about the strapping needing to be tied to the trusses... 
I just called my buddy (the contractor) who told me what i already knew.... 'i am a dumb ass' 


well he's taking a ride up from mass tomorrow and we may indeed remove all the strapping and start over... with 2 people it will go much quicker and given the choice, id rather do it right... 



i see what you are saying rg about putting a piece on top of both ends and tieing screwing the 2 open ends and the above piece together... 

if it were you would you rip it all down and redo it or put the support pieces up?


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I'd redo it properly. But, that's just me.

I'd hate to rock the ceiling just to have it crack or sag later.

-=A=-


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *
> if it were you would you rip it all down and redo it or put the support pieces up? *


I'd put the support pieces up...as you will be hanging drywall, the load will be distributed over a 32SF + area..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *OMG i am a dumb ass...
> 
> *


Man....your being way to hard on youself....We learn from our mistakes...It's fixable


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

oh no.. ir was dumb assed :furious: but as an excuse.. i'd never really done it before or paid attention to how it is done.. i totally misunderstood what i was to do.. 
I was to measure 14 3/4 on the 1st row.. then 16" on center from that... 

but ithought i was to measure 14 3/4 all the way down... so the rows were all off.. (none were 16 on center)

it was much easier to do when i was shown how to do it right.. so i am pulling them down and re-putting them up 16 on center this time..... 

one thing.. i used a nail gun... it made it soooo much easier to do.... im looking to buy one.


----------

